# Best new tool of 2015?



## Jeffdurbin77 (Apr 6, 2012)

The tool in question is the new Bearing Buster. I have always thought there had to be a better way to remove blower bearings on Rooftop belt drive HVAC systems and I think I finally found it. Watch this demonstration video and let me know what you think.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BBjzTZqWko


----------

